
Climate Change: It’s a Buzzkill for Bumblebees, Study Finds - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/02/06/climate/bumblebees-extreme-heat-weather.html
======
vo2maxer
Researchers found that bumblebee populations had recently declined by 46
percent in North America and by 17 percent across Europe when compared to a
base period of 1901 to 1974. The biggest declines were in areas where
temperatures spiked well beyond the historical range, which raises concerns
that climate change could increase the risk of extinction for bees, which are
already threatened by pesticide use and habitat loss.

